# AVI mit Tempg umwandeln



## myrkva (22. November 2003)

hallo,

vielleicht kann mir von euch jemand helfen!
und zwar hab ich vor nen avi film umzuwandeln mit tempg um ihn dann auf meinem dvd player anzuschauen!
nur anscheinend bin ich zu blöd um das auf die reihe zu bekommen.
vielleich kann mir das ja jemand schritt für schritt zu erklären! wär ech toll, denn ich bekomm immer ne fehlermeldung wenn ich die avi-videofile in das kästchen holen will

nämlich: can not open, or unsupported

komischer weise kann ich die audiofile ohne probleme in das kästchen machen ohne jegliche fehlermeldung!

wär echt glücklich wenn mir jemand helfen könnte, von allein komm ich nie drauf...............

danke schon mal ciao myrkva


----------

